# HP Pavilion dv2000 - broken fan belt? overheating?



## ykerdman (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a relatively new (Aug 07) HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop for school.
For the past months, it has been making these horrible whirring noises and getting really hot by were the little fan is.

Sending it in to get it fixed is the only option, but it sucks for me because I'm at school and need it for lectures and papers.

Does anyone know what it could be? And if you think the problem is severe/fixable?


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

It sounds like your heatsink fan is the cause of the noise you hear,it is fixable and it could become severe if it is not fixed as soon as you can if the fan stop working completely your laptop could over heat and cause worse problems,if you have some knoledge on laptops you could most likely fix it yourself,hope this helps.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

I agree with the second post, Ive worked on this particular laptop before and for sure its the heatsink fan that is bad. sucks you have to send it in for repair, dealing with HP people are horrible.

I sent it a client's HP laptop once for warranty repair, took a month to get back to my client. HP customer service is whack.


computer_doctor


----------



## Txiri (Feb 15, 2008)

I would suggest instead finding a competent repair place locally. They can probably get your computer back to you within a few days. I take mine to an outfit that has a service for forensic data recovery.

I would never send it to the manufacturer's tech support. They just follow a manual on how to trouble shoot problems. I called HP on one problem and the instructions they gave me were erroneous, and I had to subsequently take it to my local repair guys. A $400 mistake.

You might also get a cooler stand to set the laptop on. Overheating is very dangerous for the hard drive and your data.


----------



## Paperweight (Mar 4, 2008)

I had this same notebook. I bought it at the same time. Ironically the same thing happened about two weeks ago!! I called hp and what a joke!! The techs over in India are complete fools. The tech had me drain the battery power, and when I still didnt get any display to automatically wanted to send it to the depot. I told him I would take care of it myself. Luckily I bought the extended warranty and I took it back to Best Buy. They told me hp would rather just buy me a new computer rather then replace my old one. I had school work too so I was out of comission for a couple of weeks but I ended up getting a much better notebook. They traded me for the toshiba satelitte, dual amd 2.2, 3gb of ram, and ati radeon 2400. A big upgrade from the dv2000 which is a peice of crap notebook in my opinion. Next time go for the extended warranty.


----------



## audisam (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello I think I have a solution. I had so many problems with overheating with my dv2000 even thou everything was clean, new thermal paste, brand new fan ect.

The simple problem was that they put some plastic foli on top of the heatsing that heats on the cpu. On some models its aluminum + plastic but once i rip that off I could see the cooper heatsing surface . After that my pc works COOL and my fan does not run all the time. 

If it helps you let me know ..


REMOVE THIS ORANGE TAPE ..


----------



## wayman007 (Aug 30, 2010)

I did try to open my HP Pavillion DV2700 to remove the orange tape from the fan, but I didn't manage to open my computer. Unscrewing all the screws from the backside of the computer (also behind the battery pack, the DDR bay etc) didn't do the trick. What did I miss? Any suggestions here

Thanks fr your reaction
John


----------



## audisam (Dec 7, 2009)

you have to tottally take it apart ( up and bottom case to detache from each other , before that you have to remove lcd screen and disconnect the wifi wires .. 

here is the trick _ there is the spacers where you screw your wifi card on the mobo . ( remove the spacers too .. use pliers or something to unscrew those spacer where wifi card screws go inside.. 

here is the VIDEO .. its the same guide for dv2000

YouTube - HP Pavilion dv9000 real time disassembly (dv6000, dv2000, tx1000 black screen of death)


----------



## Mikesw15 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for video ;-)


----------

